# Looking for a 2008 Gulf Stream Canyon Trail TT midprofile 32TBHS



## huskers1533 (Apr 2, 2014)

I am looking for this particular model for my family.  Its the only camper that I have found that has bunks with entertainment center, 1 and half baths with round shower that can be pulled by 1/2 ton truck  and has separate bedroom.  Problem is the one I found was already sold and have not found another one for sale anywhere.  Can someone tell me if there are any other manufactures that sell a floor plan like this or where I can locate this particular model.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that a 32 footer??  What kind of 1/2 ton do you have?  Check all your weights?


----------

